# Western uni-mount goes up slow



## MUNRO75 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello guys,
I"m new here and actually just got my first plow (used) and the place installed it. they are a hard business to deal with and probley wont be much help. (if they ever get back to me) 

in the mean time,
i have a 7.6 western uni-mount on my 94' f-150, on the day i got it everything moved and seemed to work great. 
but, after sitting for the weekend it goes up very slow and stops before reaching max height.

do you guys have any idea what this could be.
thanks,
matt


----------



## MUNRO75 (Aug 22, 2009)

i dont think its the battery cause, the starter rolls over fast and starts the truck with no problems.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Check to make sure that the ground cable for the plow motor goes directly to the ground on the battery. Depending on which motor you have, newer ones have a ground stud on the motor, clean the ground at the pump itself. With the older ones without a ground on the motor, you end up using the entire pump unit to carry the ground, and since its a steel bolt into a aluminum case, you get corroision in the threads fo the bolt being used for a ground. After that, your looking at a weak motor, weak pump, pump pressure set to low or a weak battery. 

And ill beat you to the next one, it will angle just fine with all the listed problems because it takes less effort to angle than it does to lift.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

i am no expert, but did you check the fluid level? if yes, follow crashes advice.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

no lead;802804 said:


> i am no expert,


Proof right there that we spent to much time goofing off and not paying attention at all those Western Service School classes we attended


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

On the top of the pump there is a small screw. I think it has a flat screwdriver head. Turning this adjusts the plow drop/raise speed. Only give it a quarter turn at a time. 

Hope this helps


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

sounds like low fluid it wont go all the way up. careful adjusting the quill you can easily blow up the pump


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I've had this problem when the filter on the pump gets clogged. It'll get slowed and slower until it won't go up at all. maybe a fluid change and filter cleaning is in order.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Drain the entire system, flush it with meyer hyda-flush (maybe the best thing they make) . I would remove the motor (it's easy) change or at least clean the filter and clean the inside of the pump housing out well. Then refill with a premium Snowplow hydraulic fluid. Ignore the cry of ATF premium SPF will speed the unit and lower amp draw all one shot.


----------



## Lenzo (Nov 11, 2019)

basher said:


> Drain the entire system, flush it with meyer hyda-flush (maybe the best thing they make) . I would remove the motor (it's easy) change or at least clean the filter and clean the inside of the pump housing out well. Then refill with a premium Snowplow hydraulic fluid. Ignore the cry of ATF premium SPF will speed the unit and lower amp draw all one shot.


What do you mean by SPF?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Lenzo said:


> What do you mean by SPF?


SPF is Sun Protection Factor. It's a measure of the amount of UV radiation blocked by sunscreen. Its important for preventing skin cancer.

Or it could be Snow Plow Fluid.


----------



## Lenzo (Nov 11, 2019)

Lol Gotcha


----------

